# Floor Loom Plans?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Does any one have measured drawings for a floor loom or a table top loom. I am wanting to build one.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Look for this book in your library -
Wheels and looms : making equipment for spinning and weaving
by David Bryant.
190 p. : ill.
Hard to find, but has lots of great plans for making wheels and looms.

You should also look at this book
"Foxfire 2", 1973, Anchor Press.
ISBN 0-385-02267-0
This second volume celebrates the rites and customs of Appalachia, 
great section on spinning wheels and looms

What kind of loom did you have in mind? What did you want to weave?

Have a good day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I was sort of thinking of a yarn loom.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

huh, why was my comment deleted?
Well, search tabletop loom and you'll come up with the site I posted.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

seuraaron said:


> I was sort of thinking of a yarn loom.


Okay, yarn loom.

So did you want to go high tech or low tech? 

How wide does the loom have to be? 
Did you want to weave scarves or sweaters or ponchos or tents?

Have a good day!


----------

